# All Recordings Gone! Please Help!



## mcss1985

So, I wake up morning and push the DVR button to find nothing! :nono: :crying_sa::crying:
I checked EHD and nothing there either. No guide info either. 
I pushed reset button on 922, let it boot back up and then had guide info, but no recordings still.
I then unplugged unit, waited, plugged unit back in, and now have EHD recordings, but still no 922 recordings or timers.
Called E* tech support and was told that I'm screwed (of course in a much politer way).

I'm sure he's right, but I'm posting this in hopes that one of you guys can perform some sort of magic and help me get my programs back. :bowdown:

DVR was around 85% full, so you can imagine how much programs (and timers) I lost. 
I know that I should have been more vigilant and transferred programs to EHD more frequently, but that wouldn't help for all recent recordings, and a lot of shows, I don't transfer because I don't want to have duplicate episodes.

E* tech support also said that since this was the first time this happened, that it was probably just a fluke and there is no reason to swap out 922.
Do you guys agree with this? I'm a little nervous now.

Thank you

Edit: After posting I went to dish online and noticed that there are no recordings or timers, however, DVR Usage is listed at 91% full. Also when I clicked timers, there were none, but it did show 3 future conflicts. 
Hope this is somehow a good sign!


----------



## 356B

Give it a little time, there seems to be something going on with the guide/timers/records and scheduling (maybe at Dish's end). I had a incident where my scheduling was only showing 2 days as was my guide information. I did a soft reboot and finally got a downloading bar which ran for several minutes. When that was finished the menu's were still incomplete but better, within the hour everything was back to normal.


----------



## mcss1985

So still no luck.  One concern I just thought of though. 
All the old recordings are still on the 922 they just can't be accessed for whatever reason. When I start getting new recordings, will this limit my total hard drive space? (meaning if I had 85% before - do I now only have 15%)
Or will it just write over the old recordings automatically since it doesn't really know they are there?


----------



## 356B

Space is limited, the oldest will be eliminated.


----------



## gokartergo

I would unplug the 922 and leave it unplugged overnight.. Then plug it back in in the morning.. And keep your fingers crossed... Good luck..


----------



## mcss1985

so all the original recordings and timers and obviously long gone at this point. 

I re-timered everything I could think of and started recording shows again. My concern now is hard drive space. I currently have a 25% full hard drive with 75 recordings. That's only 300 recordings until full. I know I had way more than 300 recordings before, but I'm not sure of the exact number. 

I know that this is not an exact science since different recordings take up different amounts of space, but do these numbers so right to you guys? 
Just want to make sure I don't have any wasted space on DVR now.


----------



## gokartergo

Yep. That sounds about right.. At 1 point.. I had about 250 recordings..A few HD movies and I was at 33%...


----------



## n0qcu

mcss1985 said:


> so all the original recordings and timers and obviously long gone at this point.
> 
> I re-timered everything I could think of .


You need to save your timers to the remote so all you would have to do is restore all of them.


----------



## bill-e

n0qcu said:


> You need to save your timers to the remote so all you would have to do is restore all of them.


Kevin, could you please explain what you mean by this?

Thanks


----------



## n0qcu

menu - settings - system wizard - backup
That will save your timers, parental controls and favorite channel lists to the remote and your remote settings to the receiver.


----------



## mcss1985

n0qcu said:


> menu - settings - system wizard - backup
> That will save your timers, parental controls and favorite channel lists to the remote and your remote settings to the receiver.


I tried this after the "wipeout" and didn't get any timers back. Of course I choose restore, to the receiver from the remote and it didn't seem to do anything.
I had never previously manually chose backup, but it listed the lasted backup at the time of a few days before the wipeout.
Is there anyway to confirm what is actually saved in the backup?


----------



## [email protected]

mcss1985 said:


> I tried this after the "wipeout" and didn't get any timers back. Of course I choose restore, to the receiver from the remote and it didn't seem to do anything.
> I had never previously manually chose backup, but it listed the lasted backup at the time of a few days before the wipeout.
> Is there anyway to confirm what is actually saved in the backup?


The Backup feature allows you to back up your receiver settings to your remote or your remote settings to your receiver. This can be very helpful if you need to replace a remote or receiver in the future and do not want to reconfigure your settings. Settings will only be saved as of right now. If you make changes to settings you will have to repeat this process to ensure the new settings are saved.

There is not anyway to see what was stored during a back-up.


----------

